
Defect Ticket Response - kirubakaran
http://code.google.com/p/blackgold/issues/detail?id=3
======
ramchip
The guy also posted another ticket, although it's a lot less interesting:
<http://code.google.com/p/blackgold/issues/detail?id=1#c0>

